# OPC Server- opcdaauto.dll??



## MarkusMA (4 Oktober 2008)

:-?Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite mich für meine Studienarbeit gerade in OPC und Co ein... habe auch schon einiges an Informationen gefunden...

Jedoch finde ich eine benötigte Datei nicht.... und zwar den Verweis "OPC Automation 2.0" (opcdaauto.dll) den ich jedoch zur Programmierung in EXCEL 2007 benötige...

Wo bekomme ich diese her bzw. kann mir jemand diese Datei schicken (Email o.ä.)?? Schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Mühen!!

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## afk (4 Oktober 2008)

Schau mal hier, da findest Du die OPC Core Components 3.00 Redistributable zum Download von der OPC-Foundation. Dafür must Du Dich bei deren Website allerdings anmelden (aber nicht Mitglied werden, das ist kostenpflichtig).


Gruß Axel


----------



## MarkusMA (4 Oktober 2008)

*thx*

danke, das hat geholfen....


----------



## MarkusMA (6 Oktober 2008)

*Kleiner Nachtrag*

da sich das finden dieser DLL als doch recht schwierig erweisen hat... hier für die vielen Archivwühler die DLL die ich aus einem DEMO OPC Server extrahiert habe ;-)


----------



## citybreaker (10 Mai 2010)

Kann man die Datei noch woanders her beziehen? 
Aus dem Dateianhang kann ich nicht downloaden, mir wird immer
angezeigt das ich mich erst einloggen muss.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Mai 2010)

citybreaker schrieb:


> Kann man die Datei noch woanders her beziehen?
> Aus dem Dateianhang kann ich nicht downloaden, mir wird immer
> angezeigt das ich mich erst einloggen muss.



Kann eventuell am Browser liegen. Was verwendest du?


----------



## Dr. OPC (10 Mai 2010)

Die Datei, die so genannte "Automation DLL", wird von jedem OPC Server-Produkt mit installiert und befindet sich dann in c:\windows\system32\ zusammen mit einigen anderen DLLs die man benötigt (die Proxy/Stub DLLs).

Wenn man allerdings einen Client mit Excel schreiben will und auf der Maschine sonst überhaupt noch kein OPC Server Produkt installiert ist, dann muss man sich die Datei von einer Server-Maschine oder direkt von der OPC Foundation besorgen. Das Redistributable-Package der OPC Foundation ist genau das richtige Teil. Fast alle OPC Produkte "includieren" dieses MSI Package in ihr eigenes Setup.

In 99% der Fälle ist die Datei allerdings schon in \system32\ zu finden.


----------

